# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria e parë.

## DI_ANA

Mendoni se dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre?
Si e vleresoni shprehjen " njeriu dashuron shume here ne jete dhe cdo rast ndryshe nga hera tjeter"?

Une mendoj se dashuria e pare vertet nuk harrohet,por jo se eshte me e rendesishmja.Eshte njesoj sikur mesuesja e pare nuk harrohet dhe shume gjera te tjera te para gjithashtu!
Eshte e bukur dhe e paperseritshme rrahja e pare e zemres,puthja e pare,prandaj kjo dashuri ngelet e paharrueshme.
Njeriu nuk mund te dashuroje vetem nje here,por vetem njera nga keto dashuri eshte ajo qe te gjithe ne e quajme "te madhe".
Por edhe kur dashurohesh shume here ate te madhen duhet te jesh me fat ta hasesh,sepse edhe mundesh qe te mos e takosh kurre!

Ndonjehere mendoj se njerezit ne pergjithesi nuk dashurojne shpesh ne jete,por ju duket se dashurojne,per t'u ndiere te dashuruar.

Cili eshte mendimi juaj?

----------


## -x-

> Mendoni se dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre?
> Si e vleresoni shprehjen " njeriu dashuron shume here ne jete dhe cdo rast ndryshe nga hera tjeter"?
> 
> Une mendoj se dashuria e pare vertet nuk harrohet,por jo se eshte me e rendesishmja.Eshte njesoj sikur mesuesja e pare nuk harrohet dhe shume gjera te tjera te para gjithashtu!
> Eshte e bukur dhe e paperseritshme rrahja e pare e zemres,puthja e pare,prandaj kjo dashuri ngelet e paharrueshme.
> Njeriu nuk mund te dashuroje vetem nje here,por vetem njera nga keto dashuri eshte ajo qe te gjithe ne e quajme "te madhe".
> Por edhe kur dashurohesh shume here ate te madhen duhet te jesh me fat ta hasesh,sepse edhe mundesh qe te mos e takosh kurre!
> 
> Ndonjehere mendoj se njerezit ne pergjithesi nuk dashurojne shpesh ne jete,por ju duket se dashurojne,per t'u ndiere te dashuruar.
> ...



tem e bukur..............urime

e para ke te drejt te gjith duam te ndihemi te dashuruar( te dashurojm dhe te na dashurojn) edhe kur ajo dashuri nuk eshte orgjinale atehere ja imponojm disi vetes qe ta bejm te till persa i perket heres se pare mendoj se me kalimin e viteve mbetet thjesht nje kujtes ne memorien e njeriut dhe asgje me teper e pa harrushmja eshte 'DASHURIA E MADHE' dhe kjo mendoj se vetem nje here te troket ne dyert e shpirtit kurr dy here eshte gjigante, spektakolare, e paperseritshme, ne ate dashuri programon shume pak dhe le zemren ndjenjat dhe castin te veproj dhe ato veprime qe dalin nga sapo permenda me lart jan thjesht..........imagjinare jeton ne orbiten e "dashuris se madhe" 

po  ndaloj me kaq mgjs e di qe mund te thuhen kaq shum

----------


## IL__SANTO

Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet sepse eshte hapi i pare drejt 1 bote qe deri ne ate moment eshte e panjohur.  


Persa i perket shprehjes 1 shkrimtar ( qe nuk e mbaj mend ) ka thene: Kur mbaron 1 dashuri nuk bie ne pesimizem por hidhesh me mish e me shpirt ne 1 lidhje tjeter noshta me te bukur nga ajo qe le ose ndoshta me keq sesa lidhja e meparshme.

----------


## bavarezi5

Eshte mbi te 18 kjo tema :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet sepse eshte hapi i pare drejt 1 bote qe deri ne ate moment eshte e panjohur.  
> 
> 
> Persa i perket shprehjes 1 shkrimtar ( qe nuk e mbaj mend ) ka thene: Kur mbaron 1 dashuri nuk bie ne pesimizem por hidhesh me mish e me shpirt ne 1 lidhje tjeter noshta me te bukur nga ajo qe le ose ndoshta me keq sesa lidhja e meparshme.


Paska qene kodosh i madh ky shkrimtari :buzeqeshje: 

Persa i perket temes,mendoj se ne rradhe te pare duhet te cilesojme dashurine,
ke quajme dashuri?..dhe me pas te kalojme ne nje renditje...tentativa e pare per te arritur kete ndjenje nuk mendoj se mund te quhet ne menyre te mirefillte dashuri!...ndoshta gabohem por ky eshte mendimi im!...qe te egzistoje dy apo me shume here nje ndjenje e tille e paster...edhe kete nuk e besoj!...Dashuria sipas mendimit tim,eshte nje ndjenje e cila perjetohet vetem nje here ne jete...ne fillim,
ne mes,apo ne fund,kete nuk e di!...flas gjithmone per ate te verteten,nese egziston!

----------


## xhuliana

dashuria e pare nuk harrohet thjesht sepse eshte e para.....por jo se eshte me e rendesishmja....dashuria eshte 1 ndjenje qe vjen edhe iken, nuk mendoj se eshte e perjetshme...keshtuqe mendoj se njeriu mund te dashurohet me shume se njehere ne jete....
nuk mendoj se ka dashuri "te madhe" apo "te vogel"....o je i dashuruar o nuk je i dashuruar...

----------


## shoku_tanku

> dashuria e pare nuk harrohet thjesht sepse eshte e para.....por jo se eshte me e rendesishmja....dashuria eshte 1 ndjenje qe vjen edhe iken, nuk mendoj se eshte e perjetshme...keshtuqe mendoj se njeriu mund te dashurohet me shume se njehere ne jete....
> nuk mendoj se ka dashuri "te madhe" apo "te vogel"....o je i dashuruar o nuk je i dashuruar...


Eshte e veshtire te japim nje perkufizim te sakte per dashurine!...persa i perket menyres standarte te perkufizimit nga ana jote....o je,o nuk je, i dashuruar"...nuk mendoj se qendron plotesisht!...ti kerkon te thuash se nuk mund te egzistoje nje dashuri aq e zjarrte dhe apasionante qe te te beje te perjetosh nje emocion teper te forte dhe te paharrueshem,dhe te dallohet nga te gjitha dashurite e tjera qe ke perjetuar?!...une mendoj se nese beson ne te,edhe mund ta perjetosh
dhe ne fund,ta pagezosh me emrin ,dashuri e paster....

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Eshte mbi te 18 kjo tema



Hahaha mire e ke thon  :ngerdheshje: 

Per temen: Nuk mund te harrohet kurre dashuria e pare sado ta mohojme.

----------


## xhuliana

> ti kerkon te thuash se nuk mund te egzistoje nje dashuri aq e zjarrte dhe apasionante qe te te beje te perjetosh nje emocion teper te forte dhe te paharrueshem,dhe te dallohet nga te gjitha dashurite e tjera qe ke perjetuar?!.......


Jo exatesisht keshtu...mendoj se cdo dashuri qe ne perjetojme ne jeten tone e ka dicka te vecante, 1 emocion te paharrueshem, se pastaj nese vleresojme dicka kaq te thelle dhe te paharrueshme vetem tek nje dashuri qe kemi ndjere...atehere i bien te mendosh se te tjerat spaskan qene ndjenja dashurie...
ky mendim vlen per mua te pakten....se cdo njeri vlereson, llogjikon dhe ndjen ndryshe..

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Jo exatesisht keshtu...mendoj se cdo dashuri qe ne perjetojme ne jeten tone e ka dicka te vecante, 1 emocion te paharrueshem, se pastaj nese vleresojme dicka kaq te thelle dhe te paharrueshme vetem tek nje dashuri qe kemi ndjere...atehere i bien te mendosh se te tjerat spaskan qene ndjenja dashurie...
> ky mendim vlen per mua te pakten....se cdo njeri vlereson, llogjikon dhe ndjen ndryshe..


Pra mohon se ne kete koleksion dashurish,mund te egzistoje njera e cila ka qene me e vecanta nga te gjitha...unike ne llojin e vet dhe qe nuk do ta krahasoje me asnjeren?!

----------


## xhuliana

> Pra mohon se ne kete koleksion dashurish,mund te egzistoje njera e cila ka qene me e vecanta nga te gjitha...unike ne llojin e vet dhe qe nuk do ta krahasoje me asnjeren?!


nuk mendoj se ka pergjigje te prere per kete pyetje...por une nuk do te thoja se 1 dashuri eshte unike e vecante, e pakrahasueshme...eshte thjeshte ndryshe nga te tjerat...

----------


## SaS

dashuria e pare !!! ajo me te cilen jam tani !!! edhe jam shume i lumtur qe te jem vetem me kete dashuri tere jeten !!!

----------


## BaBa

*Urime Per Temen Di_Ana 


Dashuria e pare. imen per te harruar Un iher per vete pothuajse te gjith  e kam harruar prveç disa detaja te vogla qe sarrohen lete, por me gjith ate njeriu e ka zemren e madhe dhe dashuron der ne vdekje*

----------


## -x-

> nuk ka dashni pergjithmon......thjesht ekziston ni dashuri (ajo e para) qe t'len ma sh pershtypje (thjesht sps o e para)....dashunia shkon e vjen amo e para nuk harrohet kurr .....paqe e dashni people!!!!!!!!!



tani varet dhe nga eksperienca personale e cdo personi ne jeten e tij por mendoj se je gabim pasi ne dashurin e pare te shtyn dhe kurioziteti per te zbuluar dicka te re qe se ke njojtur kurr me par ndersa ne dashurin e vertet eshte qe thjesht ti kerkon 'shpirtin binjak' ate person qe do beje gjithcka me te pa u menduar kurr dy here por vetem nje here e plot e plot te tjera...............

MAKE LOVE.........NOT WAR

----------


## DI_ANA

> Paska qene kodosh i madh ky shkrimtari
> 
> Persa i perket temes,mendoj se ne rradhe te pare duhet te cilesojme dashurine,
> ke quajme dashuri?..dhe me pas te kalojme ne nje renditje...tentativa e pare per te arritur kete ndjenje nuk mendoj se mund te quhet ne menyre te mirefillte dashuri!...ndoshta gabohem por ky eshte mendimi im!...qe te egzistoje dy apo me shume here nje ndjenje e tille e paster...edhe kete nuk e besoj!...Dashuria sipas mendimit tim,eshte nje ndjenje e cila perjetohet vetem nje here ne jete...ne fillim,
> ne mes,apo ne fund,kete nuk e di!...flas gjithmone per ate te verteten,nese egziston!



pershendetje,

Ke plotesisht te drejte!

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Urime Per Temen Di_Ana 
> 
> 
> Dashuria e pare. imen per te harruar Un iher per vete pothuajse te gjith  e kam harruar prveç disa detaja te vogla qe sarrohen lete, por me gjith ate njeriu e ka zemren e madhe dhe dashuron der ne vdekje*



Pershendetje,

Po njeriu e ka zemren e madhe dhe dashuron deri ne vdekje po ama duhet te dije ke te dashuroje,duhet te japi dhe te marri te njejten gje nga tjetri!

respekte

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Dashuria e pare nuk harrohet sepse eshte hapi i pare drejt 1 bote qe deri ne ate moment eshte e panjohur.  
> 
> 
> Persa i perket shprehjes 1 shkrimtar ( qe nuk e mbaj mend ) ka thene: Kur mbaron 1 dashuri nuk bie ne pesimizem por hidhesh me mish e me shpirt ne 1 lidhje tjeter noshta me te bukur nga ajo qe le ose ndoshta me keq sesa lidhja e meparshme.


jam e mendimit tend.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Dashuria e par eshte si nje lufte..ndoshta mbijeton por ke humbur nje pjes te trupit ne ate lufte..!!*

----------


## ^AngeL^

> *Dashuria e par eshte si nje lufte..ndoshta mbijeton por ke humbur nje pjes te trupit ne ate lufte..!!*


absolutisht aspak e vertet...nese ti ke kaluar dashurine e par dhe ajo nuk eshte perfundimtarja per ty. nje dite do te dashurohesh dhe martohesh me nje goce tjeter.................dashuria e pare ska per te mar asnje pjes,thjesht ka per te qene nje kujtim.

----------


## ShocK

> absolutisht aspak e vertet...nese ti ke kaluar dashurine e par dhe ajo nuk eshte perfundimtarja per ty. nje dite do te dashurohesh dhe martohesh me nje goce tjeter.................dashuria e pare ska per te mar asnje pjes,thjesht ka per te qene nje kujtim.



Si do ndiheshe ti ^AngeL^(Me fal per krahasimin) nqs "burri" yt do ta kujtonte here pas here Dashurine e pare.
Per disa persona ç'do dashuri e krahësojne me te paren.Mendon se eshte gje e mire kjo?

^AngeL^ me fal edhe nje here per krahësimin.

Ps.Me ka ndodhur kjo prandaj po e shkruaj.

----------

